# To make a long story long. >.>;



## xxfauxpartyxx (Jun 16, 2011)

Ok so I have a couple of questions but first off let me tell you the story of how I came to obtain my little hedgie last week.
I work at a pet store (not one that caters to exotics) and I was taking the trash out the back door last week only to trip over a 30gal long aquarium with a ball of spikes in it and a little note that said "please find me a home" (adult handwriting)(btw cage had no water or shade for him from the hot FL sun). 
I scooped up the aquarium with the hissing ball of spikes (not an easy thing to do >.>) and put him in the back room until I got off of work with a bag of blue buffalo wilderness (turkey and chicken), some hedgie food, and a couple containers of mealworms. 
That was wednesday night.
Now I have a 30 gal aquarium sitting in my room with my newfound buddy (newly named Quilliam, aka Mr. Grumpy Quills). 
Now to the questions:
Question 1:

I have a dwarf hamster as well, and I use Kaytee Soft-Sorbent Lavender bedding in his cage. Reason I bring that up is that I've noticed that last night Quilliam was scratching a lot. His cage is filled with pine right now. I had to switch my hammy for the same reason from pine to this stuff. Safe to use in Quilliam's cage?


Question 2: 
Quilliam just LOVES running through his poop every night. I haven't given him a bath yet. Its only been like four days and I dont want to freak him out anymore than he is (hence his name)
Too early to give him a bath? And is it safe to use bioguard or bobbi panter products on him?

Last question for now:

Quilliam is really not enjoying my company. Trust me, he will accept the mealworms with utter joy, but any slight movement on my part sends him into a hissing balls of spikes. So I've been laying him on my bed and watching tv, starting with some mealworms and then just ignoring him and letting him do his own thing. 
I have a tshirt in his tank...
anyway to speed up his trust, or just time will tell?
I think he was abused or never handled because I noticed a child's sticker on the side of his cage.
<3
Ty and sorry for making this so long D:
I just want him to know hes safe.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

1) Pine is not good for any animal because it can cause respiratory problems. You can use that bedding if you want, but most people here opt for fleece/flannel liners instead. It's easier to clean and it does not get stuck in between their quills, and some hedgies have been known to try to eat bedding.

2) I'd wait a little longer to fully bathe him, but you can give him a foot bath (just fill the tub with warm water up to his belly and let him walk around so that poop falls off his feet, etc). As for baths, most people just use Aveeno Baby Oatmeal bath on hedgies (their skin can dry out really easily).

3) Sounds like you're doing a fantastic job with the bodning. I'd suggest putting an old shirt that smells like you inside his cage so that he gets used to your scent  and just keep feeding him mealies and he'll realize you bring him the yummy stuff 

As for the tank, if possible, get him a new cage soon. A guinea pig/rabbit cage is recommended (biggest you can get). Tanks do not provide very good ventilation.

Also, does he have a wheel? If not you should get him a solid surface one as hedgies loooove wheeling.

Another thing, it's summer right now so I'm sure you don't have to worry about the temperature, but get a digital thermometer and make sure that his cage stays around 73-80F and perhaps get a space heater/CHE setup for when it gets colder.


----------



## xxfauxpartyxx (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah, I've been putting a used tshirt in there for him.
Ok to not giving him a full bath just yet ...and yes he has a wheel, thats the reason I so want to bathe him !! lol 
Fleece liners..I'm thinking that I could do that...but I don't have him litter trained yet, so how would I go about keeping it clean?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

xxfauxpartyxx said:


> Yeah, I've been putting a used tshirt in there for him.
> Ok to not giving him a full bath just yet ...and yes he has a wheel, thats the reason I so want to bathe him !! lol
> Fleece liners..I'm thinking that I could do that...but I don't have him litter trained yet, so how would I go about keeping it clean?


Well, you'd just have to change it once every few days until you have him litter trained. You could always wait until he's litter trained to switch him to fleece, if you want though


----------



## xxfauxpartyxx (Jun 16, 2011)

Lol I should litter train him, I know...but i dont think there's enough room for a box at the moment. 
I have to wait a bit before I can get a new cage for him too.
D: 
His wheel looks silly as it is lol.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

xxfauxpartyxx said:


> Lol I should litter train him, I know...but i dont think there's enough room for a box at the moment.
> I have to wait a bit before I can get a new cage for him too.
> D:
> His wheel looks silly as it is lol.


How big is the cage? You should look for around at least 3 sq ft of space after all the necessities are in.

You can always look on craigslist and kijiji for used cages  You can sometimes find great deals ^_^

Oh, and when are you going to post a picture of your cutie?


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

I'm so glad you gave him a new home, that's great!  I'd love to see pictures of your lovely bundle of quills


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Poor little guy! I'm glad you were able to take him in.

For the most part, many of them will just go in their wheel, so you may be able to get away with just spot cleaning the fleece. I put a paper towel under the wheel to wipe off paws & catch anything that falls out of the wheel.

Just keep doing what you're doing. Be patient and don't give up. He is likely going to need a lot of time. Celebrate the little victories, like the first time he comes up to you without huffing. Hopefully he'll forget about what happened in the past & will bond with you.
Let us know how it goes!


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

Fleece liners are way cheap at Walmart in the pre-cut discount bin. Good thing you took something out back!! I wonder if for now - if you can't get a big cage right now and the fact that you rescued this thing from the streets...if a clear storage bin will be bigger than the glass cage? Great job for being willing!


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't hav any suggestions other than the great ones already given.....I just came on here to say thanks for taking in that poor hedgehog! God bless!

Kathy


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

great advice given above and i also want to thank you for taking him in!

keep in mind that about 50% of hedgies won't become litter-trained. that is not something i'd automatically expect of a hedgie.


----------

